# Everything Pack



## tcatdbs (Jul 10, 2008)

Can anyone explain what you get with the "Everything pack"? I see it at $72 six month special at the Dish site. Thinking of converting my Absolute pack to it. It sounds like it's not really "Everything..." (except the 1st 6 months). Do you have to add "GoldHD" and "PlatinumHD" to get "Everything"? (+$20), so after six months it's $117?

What about equipment and fees? I heard that all DVR fees are waived. If I already have a 722 and 211, will they swap the 211 for a 612 at no cost?


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

The everything pack title is very misleading, it is AT250 with all four Premium packages (Premium HD included if you have mpeg4 receiver) plus all dvr charges waived for every dvr receiver on your account. Gold or Platinum HD is additional. Upgrading receiver fees is also not included as is additional receiver and lease fees, as well as the additional tuner fees on dual tuner receivers.


----------



## Polardog (Mar 5, 2008)

I have "Everything Pack" with 1 TV hooked to a VIP612.
I'm not on any promotion and my Dish service is bundled with my phone & internet through Embarq.
Gold and Platinum HD are an extra $20. monthly ($10 each)
Add DHPP for an extra $6. monthy my bill totals $121. That total reflects (are you sitting down ?) a $5. bundle discount each month.
So, it looks like I'd be shelling out $126. mo without the discount.


----------



## ZBoomer (Feb 21, 2008)

I have AEP with GOLD HD, with leased VIP722, VIP622 (my first receiver), and an owned PVR510. (Five tuners total, two HD leased DVR's, three DVR's total.)

Like someone alluded, it's basically the top 250 plus all four premiums, plus locals.

My bill ends up as follows (Jan 29-Feb 28 period, no promotions):
AEP with Locals: $99.98
DVR Fees - $0
Gold HD - $10
DHPP plan - $5.99
Additional Receiver access Fee (The 510?) - $5
DHA Leased receiver (The 722?) - $7
Total - $127.97

So without the 510 DVR and DHPP, theoretically it would be under $120.


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

Yes, if you truly wanted everything, you would need to add gold, platinum, the multisports pack, and the superstations pack.


----------



## luisorlando (Jun 19, 2003)

jclewter79 said:


> Yes, if you truly wanted everything, you would need to add gold, platinum, the multisports pack, and the superstations pack.


If I really wanted all, I would have to include all those mentioned above and the Latino bonus pak.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Playboy Channel is considered a "Premium", but it isn't included in AEP. The other adult channels are ala carte.

Baby First is not included.

Locals are not included.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

harsh said:


> Locals are not included.


AEP has a version w/locals for additional $5.


----------



## ZBoomer (Feb 21, 2008)

harsh said:


> Playboy Channel is considered a "Premium", but it isn't included in AEP. The other adult channels are ala carte.


Dangit, I wish it was. 

I've heard you can add it to AEP for $7, but not sure how true that is.



garys said:


> AEP has a version w/locals for additional $5.


Yes, on my bill it actually says "Americas Everything Pack with locals" for $99.


----------



## Taco Lover (Jan 8, 2007)

Keep in mind, those 6-month pricing deals are for new customers only.


----------



## RollTide1017 (Oct 12, 2008)

What package is Baby First included with, I don't see it listed in any of the Classic ones? Is it a la carte? I don't even know what this channel is about but always wondered if it would interest my 14 month old daughter.


----------



## nick58 (Mar 12, 2007)

ZBoomer said:


> I have AEP with GOLD HD, with leased VIP722, VIP622 (my first receiver), and an owned PVR510. (Five tuners total, two HD leased DVR's, three DVR's total.)
> 
> Like someone alluded, it's basically the top 250 plus all four premiums, plus locals.
> 
> ...


Interesting pricing. I have a 722 and a 622, both leased and my bill shows:
Digital Home Advantage AEP w/ Locals - $99.98
Gold HD with Platinum HD - $20.00
Additional receiver access fee - $7.00
Total - $126.98
No lease fee.
It's nice they're so consistent on their additional charges.


----------



## ZBoomer (Feb 21, 2008)

^^^ Well, we're both paying $7 for our 2nd HD DVR, so even though they call it something different, same cost. Do you own one of the receivers? If so they call it an extra receiver fee, if you lease it's a lease fee, but same $7.

I have $5 also for the 3rd receiver, an old 510.


----------



## pparazorback (Oct 24, 2007)

RollTide1017 said:


> What package is Baby First included with, I don't see it listed in any of the Classic ones? Is it a la carte? I don't even know what this channel is about but always wondered if it would interest my 14 month old daughter.


Baby First is a la carte. As for your second question, my son seemed to enjoy watching the channel when he was 1 to about 3, so I would say there is a decent chance that your 14 month old would indeed like the channel.


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

pparazorback said:


> Baby First is a la carte. As for your second question, my son seemed to enjoy watching the channel when he was 1 to about 3, so I would say there is a decent chance that your 14 month old would indeed like the channel.


My oldest enjoyed it when he was that age so, I would say yes. It is also a better deal now as it is only $4.99 a month. It used to be $9.99 a month.


----------



## odbrv (May 12, 2006)

Below is my most recent bill. Am I being charged properly?

Feb 14 - Mar 13 
DISH Network DVR Service Fee 0.00
GoldHD 10.00
America's Everything Pak - Classic Gold 250 4
Premium Package w locals 102.98
Multi Sport 5.99
Superstation Package KWGN 5.99
PlatinumHD 10.00
DISH Home Protection Plan (DHPP) 5.99
HD DuoDVR Receiver ( 2 leased 622s ) 14.00
______
total 154.95
Adjustments
Loyalty Offer 1 of 12 - Adjustment -10.00
3 Mths Prem Offer 1 of 3 - Adjustment -20.00
3 Mths Prem Offer 2 of 3 - Adjustment -20.00
_______
total -50.00


----------



## mhowie (Sep 30, 2006)

odbrv said:


> Below is my most recent bill. Am I being charged properly?
> 
> Feb 14 - Mar 13
> DISH Network DVR Service Fee 0.00
> ...


I don't recall how one qualifies for the first leased receiver not being counted toward the $7/month fee, but I have two HD DuoDVRs and am only charged for the second one ($7 vs. $14 in your case).


----------



## odbrv (May 12, 2006)

mhowie said:


> I don't recall how one qualifies for the first leased receiver not being counted toward the $7/month fee, but I have two HD DuoDVRs and am only charged for the second one ($7 vs. $14 in your case).


My understanding is that you get 1 receiver free with the programming pack. I get my 4900. The rest you must pay for.


----------



## tcatdbs (Jul 10, 2008)

I just went online and looked at my current bill (Absolute customer here), and it appears it's actually going down by 98 cents (shows a 98 cent DVR credit). Did they change that fee from $5.98 to $5.00? Be nice if they added all the new HD they plan on adding to the Platinum pack, and then let Absolute customers add it for $10.00! Seems a very fair thing to do, also would make "Platinum" more worth adding.


----------

